# Newbie and unsure of price



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

So I've been plowing this year (very minimally) and take on some private jobs here and there. I've got one that called and it's a very long straight gravel lane way(over 1000ft) He had a backhoe do it last time for $100 so I'm trying to figure out where I should be... Ive got a 7.5ft Meyer on a GMC 2500HD. I was thinking $60-80??? Thanks for your input!! Here's the place



Here's without the line on it


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

How much area around the house is there to clear? How long does it take you? I would set my price based on how long it takes me, and if that's too high for him I'd move on. 100.00 for a backhoe to do that sounds crazy to me. It had to be there for several hours, and only charged 100.00? Either the homeowner's B.S.'ing you about what he paid the backhoe operator, or the operator was a friend/neighbor of his, because that price for that kind of time spent there just sounds ridiculous to me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if he was paying a 100.00 make it 150.00


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

I think the back hoe was a neighbour... I've never plowed it so not sure of how long it would take... I am very close (3mins away) which is great as it's not a pain to drive to. As for around the house he's more interested in the lane as it gets drifted in. He got stuck yesterday and based on the weather pattern every week he'll be needing a plow out. 

I guess I could take a run at it and if it's an easy push, it could work out but if it's a pain, I'll give him someone else's number. LOL


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1737579 said:


> How much area around the house is there to clear? How long does it take you? I would set my price based on how long it takes me, and if that's too high for him I'd move on. 100.00 for a backhoe to do that sounds crazy to me. It had to be there for several hours, and only charged 100.00? Either the homeowner's B.S.'ing you about what he paid the backhoe operator, or the operator was a friend/neighbor of his, because that price for that kind of time spent there just sounds ridiculous to me.


Huh? How do you figure several hours? Unless it was 10 feet deep?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I say 100 for 3-4'' and go up from there
Long lanes can be pain in a blizzard since there a line trees and not open that lane will drift bad

How does it lay north and south or east and west 

Do it by the inches not by the visit If it drifts your little 7.5' plow wont like it


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

The lane runs north south so I'm sure it's a drifting beast... My driveway runs north south and looked like this on the day he said a backhoe did his lane...



And today mine looked like this


It's light a fluffy but there's been lots of it.


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

He never asked me to come do it after all... Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JimMarshall;1738068 said:


> Huh? How do you figure several hours? Unless it was 10 feet deep?


Because he said a backhoe, not a backhoe with a blade on it. If you had to use a bucket on that it would take forever. Why, do you beg do differ?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Harleyjeff;1739132 said:


> Because he said a backhoe, not a backhoe with a blade on it. If you had to use a bucket on that it would take forever. Why, do you beg do differ?


Yes. Even without a blade there is no way it would take a backhoe several hours to do that.


----------

